# Thursday, Friday Dec. 8th & 9th



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

Need trout fisherman, Fishing Galveston Bay, Plan on wading with artificials Thursday. Friday depends on what happens Thursday.

Please help with gas money.

Call

Harry at (281) 757-2006


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

How was the trip?


----------

